# Replacement for sodium lactate



## Fragola (Sep 22, 2011)

I have been reading recently about the benefits of adding sodium lactate to HP soap.

Since it proves to be difficult to purchase in my area, does anybody know of an other ingredient with similar qualities ?


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 22, 2011)

Sugar (1 tbsp ppo dissolved in your water before adding the lye).

I also read about this one - add 1 tbsp glycerin to the soap after cook.


IrishLass


----------



## Araseth (Sep 22, 2011)

Is the glycerin also 1tbsp ppo or just any batch size? Thanks for the tip I will be trying this


----------



## Fragola (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks ! Isn't early added sugar going to cause the soap to go brown ?


----------



## dieSpinne (Sep 22, 2011)

Fragola said:
			
		

> Thanks ! Isn't early added sugar going to cause the soap to go brown ?



keep the solution cool like you would for milk soaps, maybe?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 22, 2011)

I would say salt. Salt hardens your bar a bit as does SL.  :wink:

Whoopsies, just went back and read the question again after reading the answers and didn't realise that you were talking about HP. Salt will help to harden CP soap so just disregard. Need another coffee.  :wink:


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 22, 2011)

I have never had a soap (whether CP or HP) with regular white table sugar go brown on me, even when added at a whopping 10% of my oils (something like 8 tbsp ppo). And I gel all my soaps, too.  Honey turns my soap brown, though.




			
				Araseth said:
			
		

> Is the glycerin also 1tbsp ppo or just any batch size?



Woops- sorry I forgot to mention that! It's 1 tbsp ppo.

IrishLass


----------



## Fragola (Sep 23, 2011)

> Salt will help to harden CP soap so just disregard. Need another coffee.


I believe salt  helps harden any soap. 

From what I read, SL adds 2 benefits:
- fluidity and smoothness
- hardness

I was wondering about adding a little salt aswell ... A little extra hardness doesn't usually hurt.

But wouldn't it cancel the benefits from sugar/glycerin or make the soap crumbly ? Or could I benefit from both ?

Maybe *1tsp of each *ppo (salt, glycerin, sugar) ?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm not sure about salt in HP Fragola as I've only ever made a few HP batches. I did try sugar and SL in HP once but it didn't do anything for the fluidity in my case but give it a go and see if it helps.  :wink:


----------



## RDak (Sep 23, 2011)

I recently wanted to try salt to just harden bars........not to get a salt bar soap.

Found an old post where a member at one of the soap sites said "1TBL of salt per pound of oil, AFTER saponification, stirred into the hot soap before molding will harden bars".

I tried it........he/she was correct.  (Still easy to pour into the mold and didn't effect the sudsing.  I always put 1/2TBL of sugar PPO also.)

ETA:  I only do double boiler HP.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Sep 23, 2011)

> But wouldn't it cancel the benefits from sugar/glycerin or make the soap crumbly ? Or could I benefit from both ?



I actually printed out a HP recipe that uses sugar for fluidity and salt to harden, both at the same time.  You add the sugar at 1tbsp ppo and only add 1/2 tsp salt for the batch.



> SPECIAL SUGAR AND SALT INSTRUCTIONS:
> Pour 1/2 of the water into the pitcher you're going to use for the lye solution. Warm the remaining water left and completely dissolve the
> 3 tbs. sugar and 1/2 ts. salt. If sugar/salt is not completely dissolved
> your lye will not mix properly.
> ...



Here's the site link:

http://msbrenda.com/index.html


----------

